# primitiven Datentypen vs Referenzen



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

In dieser Aufgabe wird der Unterschied zwischen primitiven Datentypen und Referenzen in Java herausgearbeitet.

Schreiben Sie ein Programm CallBy mit folgenden Methoden:


private static int[] changeValue(int[] arr) : Vertauscht den ersten und letzten Wert in arr und gibt dieses anschliessend zurück.
private static int[] createNewArray(int[] arr) : Innerhalb dieser Methode wird ein neues Array mit der gleichen Größe wie arr angelegt und mit den Werten von arr befüllt. Anschliessend sollen der erste und letzte Wert von dem neu angelegten Array vertauscht werden und das neue Array zurückgegeben werden.
Schreiben Sie eine main-Methode in der Sie ein Array von Integern von der Konsole einlesen. Anschliessend soll auf der Konsole je drei Ausgaben für changeValue() und createNewArray() erfolgen: der erste Array Wert des eingelesenen Arrays, jeweils vor und nach dem Funktionsaufruf, sowie der erste Wert der Rückgaben der Funktionen.

Beispiel

> java CallBy 12 3 4 7
before changeValue: 12
after changeValue: 7
first value in return from changeValue: 7
before createNewArray: 7
after createNewArray: 7
first value in return from createNewArray: 12


----------



## White_Fox (21. Dez 2020)

Schön daß du uns deine Hausaufgaben mitteilst. Was sollen wir damit?


----------



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Schön daß du uns deine Hausaufgaben mitteilst. Was sollen wir damit?


können sie bitte das lösen ?


----------



## White_Fox (21. Dez 2020)

Sicher kann ich das.


----------



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

jfie hat gesagt.:


> können sie bitte das lösen





White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Sicher kann ich das.


wäre gut wenn Sie das lösen


----------



## White_Fox (21. Dez 2020)

Das glaube ich weniger.


----------



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Das glaube ich weniger.


was meinen Sie damit


----------



## httpdigest (21. Dez 2020)

jfie hat gesagt.:


> was meinen Sie damit


Er meint damit, dass es besser ist, wenn du das selber löst.


----------



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Er meint damit, dass es besser ist, wenn du das selber löst.


ich kann das nicht lösen !!!


----------



## httpdigest (21. Dez 2020)

jfie hat gesagt.:


> ich kann das nicht lösen !!!


Warum nicht?????!!!!11elf


----------



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Warum nicht?????!!!!11elf


zu schwer


----------



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

jfie hat gesagt.:


> zu schwer


ich brauche hilfe von euch


----------



## httpdigest (21. Dez 2020)

Das ist hier kein Shit-Chat.
Du musst erst *Eigeninitiative* zeigen, was du bereits versucht hast, und dann musst du *ganz konkrete* Verständnisfragen zu der Aufgabe stellen, *wo genau* du nicht weiterkommst und *was genau* du nicht verstehst.
Einfach nur rumzuheulen "wäääh wäääh! hilfe hilfe! zu schwer!" bringt hier nichts.


----------



## mihe7 (21. Dez 2020)

@jfie Dir kann geholfen werden: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/


----------



## White_Fox (21. Dez 2020)

Jetzt mal ehrlich: Du spammst hier das Forum mit deinen Erstsemesteraufgaben zu - einfach nur die Aufgabenstellung, ohne irgendeine Frage oder sonst etwas und ohne das kleinste bisschen Eigeninitiative und bist anscheinend auch noch so doof zu glauben daß dir jemand aus Reflex und weil er sowieso nix Besseres zu tun hat genauso die Lösung serviert? Und kriegst nicht mal mit daß das Spiel nicht zieht?

Ich helfe ja grundsätzlich gerne soweit ich kann, wenn jemand lernen will. Wissen teilen finde ich eigentlich immer gut. Aber solche Pisser, die auf der Arbeit der anderen mitsurfen (sei es dadurch, daß sie den Rest der Gruppe ackern lassen oder irgendwelche Lösungen abgeben die sie aus dem Internet abgeschrieben und noch nichtmal verstanden haben, wenn man sie fragt wissen sie absolut nicht was sie da eigentlich abgeschrieben haben) kenne ich selber aus dem Studium. Und ich persönlich mag solche Menschen in meinem Berufsstand nicht sehen.
Du solltest das mit dem Studium lassen...anscheinend ist das "zu schwer" für dich.


----------

